# Outdoor car cover



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a decent outdoor car cover for a gtr. Seen some which are over £200 but don't really want to spend that much. 

Anyone used a cheaper one which is decent?

Thanks.


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

https://www.everycarcovered.com/col...nissan-gt-r-2009-onwards-weatherpro-car-cover


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Bought this few weeks back had no issues so far.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

I've got the same one, all good here also.
I did have the dearer one but returned it due to fitment issues, in all honesty I prefer the cheaper one.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Lol! That's terrible! Looks like a crisp packet.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Lol! That's terrible! Looks like a crisp packet.


Haha, it does a bit!

Why they put those crap pictures in the advert is a bit of a mystery. The close ups show the actual material, its like a big waffle weave towel.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

It's all about the fit, I got this "fitted" one for my wife's car, sent it straight back. Terrible.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Ali/Paul how long have you guys had the cover for? I have read some horror stories about car covers damaging paint work (paint bubbling) due to the lack of air circulation. Does look like a crisp packet!


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

simGTR said:


>


That does look awesome! I assume that's the more expensive one?!


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Imran said:


> Ali/Paul how long have you guys had the cover for? I have read some horror stories about car covers damaging paint work (paint bubbling) due to the lack of air circulation. Does look like a crisp packet!


I'm sure that's possible with some cheap horrible ones, ours are fully breathable.

sim's does look a good one. Couldn't live with that colour scheme though, lol


----------



## Ali86GTR (Mar 28, 2018)

Imran, had it for about 3 weeks and does the job! It's breathable and don't leave any scratches. I preferred grey as that black and grey just not for me! 

Alternatives are advantex or stormshield but you do pay more but the weather pro is good. Not quite tailored fitted but covers the car and protects it!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Imran said:


> That does look awesome! I assume that's the more expensive one?!


It's the Cielo, by cover your car. I think I actually paid 199, or something like that. It's properly fitted, fits like a glove with 4 very strong clip in straps underneath. Nothing flaps.

I've got 2 other covers on my cars, but this is by far the best one.

Yep, £199. You can get it in a full colour too, if you don't like the two tone.

http://www.coveryourcar.co.uk/store/product.php?productid=18694&cat=569&page=1


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

I did look at the Cielo when I changed mine, do agree the fit looks superior and seeing it in the flesh on sim's it does look impressive.

The 4 week lead time for a solid colour put me off and the £50 extra charge for getting it quicker was a mickey take. 

Also the fit looked a little too tight, I'm sure it's fine if you're away from the wind but mine is a bit exposed and my old one fitted like that, didn't flap or move a bit, but was leaving rub marks on the top of the wings. Must have had minute movement that was causing it and I didn't want to risk that again.

Obviously not saying the Ceilo will do that, just sharing my experiences.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Thanks guys for the input, appreciated.

Sim has your's ever scratched the car and is it breathable material?

I'm not too much for the mixed colour but don't really want to wait 4 weeks for it!


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Ordered the ceilo today in black.
Sim this better be good!

Was going to go for the crisp packet one but the fitting on the ceilo did it for me!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

*ciello

Fits like a glove, you won't be disappointed.

It's quite a "crispy" material, but when it's on, its really good. Remember, don't put it on a wet car though. I left it on for 4 months (March-July) as I work away, before I built the car port, when I came back it was bone dry. Lives in the car port now, so the cover stops any dust and kids messing with it. But on the drive, exposed to weather, the cover did it's job.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Yes Cielo! I spelt it right the first time then edited the post as I thought I spelt it wrong!

Thanks, that's reassuring. I knew if I had ordered the other one then I would have reminisced over the cielo!

Just need to wait 4 weeks now.


----------



## nsa_uk (Jul 17, 2016)

I bought Nissan's own for £300 and 2 years later its still holding up well. Only downside is no tie over the front end of the car which if very windy sometimes lifts off. No damage to paintwork


----------



## D7reU (Jan 7, 2013)

simGTR said:


> *ciello
> 
> Fits like a glove, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> It's quite a "crispy" material, but when it's on, its really good. Remember, don't put it on a wet car though. I left it on for 4 months (March-July) as I work away, before I built the car port, when I came back it was bone dry. Lives in the car port now, so the cover stops any dust and kids messing with it. But on the drive, exposed to weather, the cover did it's job.


Will the cover make any scratches or marks?


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

simGTR said:


> It's the Cielo, by cover your car. I think I actually paid 199, or something like that. It's properly fitted, fits like a glove with 4 very strong clip in straps underneath. Nothing flaps.
> 
> I've got 2 other covers on my cars, but this is by far the best one.
> 
> ...


I use the same one its been excellent had it for almost 2 years and its held together well also paid £200 off e-bay


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

D7reU said:


> Will the cover make any scratches or marks?


I've not had any. The lining is soft, just be careful not to get dirt in it. I don't like the fleece lined for that reason, I have a stony drive so I'd hate to get one trapped in it! Easy to do when putting it on.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Should hopefully be receiving mine on Wednesday.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Tried this today happy so far.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 28, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these for a skyline? Thinking I***8217;ll probably get one for my r34 (especially for the winter).


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Are there any issues leaving the car cover on when there is frost? Just conscious temperatures will begin to drop.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Imran said:


> Are there any issues leaving the car cover on when there is frost? Just conscious temperatures will begin to drop.


Yep, it stops the car getting covered in frost :chuckle:

I've noticed slight misting on the car (condensation is the wrong word, it's like the haze you get leaving a car out on a cool, damp day) when removing a frosty cover sometimes. But as these better covers are breathable there's no problem in that. The cheap ones that trap the moisture in are the ones that will cause issues.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Imran said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any issues leaving the car cover on when there is frost? Just conscious temperatures will begin to drop.
> ...


OK thanks Paul! 

Wasn't sure whether the cover will stick to the car and damage the paintwork.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

From the point of view of not scratching the paint, what is the material like inside the car cover you have?

The cover has to rub on the paint some of the time especially when the wind is blowing, so would be good to understand how the paint protection is achieved?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Imran said:


> OK thanks Paul!
> 
> Wasn't sure whether the cover will stick to the car and damage the paintwork.


I guess it is possible mate, but not sure how it would damage the paintwork to be honest. If you're in any doubt maybe try to get in touch with the manufacturer?

When I took mine off last winter there was the odd time it was frosty/icy, cant' say I noticed anything other than the misting as mentioned above.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hugh Keir – PTSYS said:


> From the point of view of not scratching the paint, what is the material like inside the car cover you have?
> 
> The cover has to rub on the paint some of the time especially when the wind is blowing, so would be good to understand how the paint protection is achieved?


I'd imagine you'd only get problems if the cover was too tight and it was excessively rubbing the edges. The cover blowing around the little that good fitting ones do can't be anywhere near as bad as crap flying around hitting your car.

I've had 2, one had a very soft fleecy lining that was like a polishing cloth and the current one has a soft inside that is very much like a jay cloth. I can't see either being abrasive in any way on a properly tailored cover


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Hugh Keir ***8211; PTSYS;5750525 said:


> From the point of view of not scratching the paint, what is the material like inside the car cover you have?
> 
> The cover has to rub on the paint some of the time especially when the wind is blowing, so would be good to understand how the paint protection is achieved?


Not sure what the material is but it feels the same internally and external maybe a touch softer internally. Not very soft either. On a windy day the part covering the bonnet does flap about but hasn't scratched the car yet. Although, on a couple of occasions there appeared to be wax smudges on the bonnet which I have had to buff off after taking the cover off.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Imran said:
> 
> 
> > OK thanks Paul!
> ...


Had the cover on for a week and took it off today to fit the 2015 headlights. Been raining and some frost on the cover over the past few days. Apart from some wax smudges and some misting which you mentioned it seemed fine.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Wax smudges is a good description. Don't know if it's the coating on the cover but it does seem to be getting less over time, so I'd guess it is.

Bloody annoying as it always seems to get a bit on a window that I don't see until I drive off. Pet hate smudges on windows, lol


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR, the links of your pics are broken..is there any chance you could repost them please?
Got to buy another cover, ordered the cielo in grey but been offered two tone next day delivery (new year for grey) I don't think it's for me but can't find any pics of a GT-R two tone.
If you (or anyone who has one) could post them up that'd be great


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> simGTR, the links of your pics are broken..is there any chance you could repost them please?
> Got to buy another cover, ordered the cielo in grey but been offered two tone next day delivery (new year for grey) I don't think it's for me but can't find any pics of a GT-R two tone.
> If you (or anyone who has one) could post them up that'd be great


Will do, anyone got a good hosting site, the one I was using has conked out.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks. I use Flickr if that's any good for you?
Also mate, would you say the black on the cover is more dark grey and the grey is more a dark shade of white?
Ta


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Guess not


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

I can see your Instagram profile from the link in the email, but none of the cover on there.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Thanks. I use Flickr if that's any good for you?
> Also mate, would you say the black on the cover is more dark grey and the grey is more a dark shade of white?
> Ta


Yeah, the black is like a charcoal black, the grey is pretty grey though. You could call it a dark shade of white or a light shade of black!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> I can see your Instagram profile from the link in the email, but none of the cover on there.


Tried to get the image up, my wife got me on their last week, that's after I said I'd never use it! Lol

Flickr is loading my pics. Buyt slow here today, nowt better to do.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Instagram is great if you're a car nut, so much on there.
Spotted Imran's pic on this thread, just as you describe. The all black will be too much in the summer I reckon, the car is in a proper sun trap. But the grey is too bright.
Guess that only leaves one option then, lol


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


>


Think you've got to copy the BB code and paste it in your message mate?

But I followed the link and can see the pics, thanks. Shame the mirror pockets aren't black, but I reckon that'll do.

Cheers mate


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok, so I couldn't get Flickr to work, but imgr seems to work ok


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks for doing that mate. Confirmed it's the way to go with what's on offer.

Bonus is they stock the black and two tone so instead of 4 weeks it should be delivered in the next couple of days


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

You won't regret it, best fitting car cover I've had, I'd easily buy another.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, this will be my third cover in just under a year! Hoping this will be my last, lol


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Cielo owners - has anyone else got this problem?

I got my cover and fitted it yesterday, but the mirror pockets appear to be out of position and it's stretching the cover (I had the exact problem with my first cover from a different manufacturer) has anyone else got this problem? Specifically on a DBA (yours doesn't seem to have this issue simGTR?) 

Imran - how does yours fit mate?

Emails to the company have hit a brick wall, they don't seem bothered in trying to fix the problem. They obviously sell enough to just shrug their shoulders sadly.

Cheers guys

IMG_20181210_180721454 by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20181210_180730641 by PaulH0070, on Flickr

IMG_20181210_180642292 by PaulH0070, on Flickr


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Paul are you wing mirrors covers inside out or is that their actual colour?!

Yours does appear to stretch around the wing mirrors. Don't think mine is like that. Although I'm sure mine has become a tighter fit over time, I have to really stretch it to cover the front lip now cant remember having to do that in the past. I may try to put the front on first and see if it's better that way.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Paul. Mine fits like a glove, no problem with mirrors. Maybe Nissan put them on wrong?


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

simGTR said:


> Sorry to hear that Paul. Mine fits like a glove, no problem with mirrors. Maybe Nissan put them on wrong?


Haha, back to front. Wondered why I couldn't see properly!

No, I can see from your pics yours is alright. It seems the original patterns were (obviously) made from a CBA. I can only assume the DBA has a slightly longer nose and this causes the tightness. It's exactly like my first cover.

Be keen to hear from DBA owners of this cover what it looks like.

It's going back for refund anyway, the bloke is being a bit of an arse and he's pissed me off. Cover mk 4 coming up, lol


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

I found outside car covers a wast of time and money, once wet you can't easy dry them, you can't put them on wet cars ect, rubbish.
I am lucky I have two garages.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Imran said:


> Paul are you wing mirrors covers inside out or is that their actual colour?!
> 
> Yours does appear to stretch around the wing mirrors. Don't think mine is like that. Although I'm sure mine has become a tighter fit over time, I have to really stretch it to cover the front lip now cant remember having to do that in the past. I may try to put the front on first and see if it's better that way.


Hi Imran, no that's the colour of the two tone cover. 

That's my concern about it getting even tighter, one of my old ones did that. 

Real shame as the cover is really good, but I do prefer the looser fit of my older (now re ordered one) If it stays waterproof we're sorted


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I found outside car covers a wast of time and money, once wet you can't easy dry them, you can't put them on wet cars ect, rubbish.
> I am lucky I have two garages.


*Unlucky not to have more cars.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

simGTR said:


> *Unlucky not to have more cars.


i can only drive one at a time.


----------

